# Checking In With My New 2015 250Trs



## treadlite (Nov 30, 2014)

Just towed her home to Chesapeake Virginia from Ohio. Exited to get CAMPING! Glad to be a member of your forum, I have already gotten a lot of good info here, Thank you

-Andreas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!!

What is the towing capacity on your Jeep?


----------



## treadlite (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks! The towing capacity is higher then one would think on a little truck like that ...7200lb with 720lb tongue weight. It towed the Outback like a dream. A little slow going through the mountains, but once I got through them, there were times I forgot the trailer was even back there.


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

NICE! Congratulations!


----------



## treadlite (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Rick! Unfortunately the rain yesterday uncovered a leak from a weird spot on the rear slide. Let the troubleshooting begin!


----------



## Jason W (Jun 1, 2015)

treadlite said:


> Thanks Rick! Unfortunately the rain yesterday uncovered a leak from a weird spot on the rear slide. Let the troubleshooting begin!


Hi Treadlite. Congrats on the new Outback. My family and I are just about to pull the trigger on a 2015 250trs. Saw your comment about the leak you noticed. What ended up happening with this? Have you had any problems since?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## treadlite (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Jason,
Sorry for the late reply, for some reason I do not get notification that someone posted to my thread? Must be a setting error on my part, if anybody can let me know how to fix that please reply. As far as the leak goes, I did some trouble shooting on my own and noticed the leak was coming from several trim screws and also the screw that holds bottom cable. The problem fixed itself! I didn't believe the service guy when he said it would. He told me that this is a problem when buying in the winter and the sealant doesn't get warm enough to flow into all of the voids. Like I said I didn't believe him, till the last camping trip rainstorm with not leak.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome...lot's of good folks on here with a lot of GREAT information to share.


----------

